# Tridge wins 2005 Free Software Award



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

An early pioneer in Hacking the TiVo, Andrew Tridge Tridgell was recognized for his work as originator and developer of the Samba project.

http://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-awards-2005

Congratulations!


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2004)

I know these are Tivo forums, but I have to give my 2 cents. 

This is something he should have won years ago. I've used Samba in my work environment(s) for almost 10 years now. It's the single most important piece of software I have ever used. I have used it in almost every form possible, including as a PDC (Primary Domain Controller). It has allowed me to replace the functionality of a Windows domain controller for the grand total cost of ZERO. I've even used it in my home environment. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Big Big props to Tridge!
Keeping my computers talking to each other for many years now.


----------

